# mit usb-modem und wlan-router internetverb. teilen



## sincyl (15. September 2006)

Hallo

Ich hab einen PC an dem mein USB- Modem hängt.
Ich möchte auf meinem Laptop auch ins Internet.
Ich hab auch den Wlan-Router Netgear WGR614.

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich mit meinem Laptop der eine Wlan-karte hat
ins Internet komme.Ich habs zwar schon versucht aber es will nicht funktionieren.

Bitte helft mir.


----------

